# 1946 Cletrac AG-6 restoration



## JohnD (Dec 28, 2009)

I've had this tractor since the mid 90's. In these two shots the right suspension spring broke a year or so after I got it, providing the first of many challenges. 















I got to use it again for a while after the spring replacement until the engine developed a severe knock in 2003. So I pulled the engine out








That started me on a path to full restoration that consisted of bursts of energy, pushing hard to make progress. Followed by years of no activity. 

I finished the engine and built a dolly for it in 2009. Got it started on 1/1/2010. Then my wife got sick and this project fell off my priority list. 

I'd been wanting to clean and paint the chassis for the past 5 years. 








Finally the time and weather cooperated August 10th and in the month since to allow me to bring this project close to completion. 




































It is running well and now needs the hydraulics system completed for operating the blade. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice looking restoration job, JohnD! I don't think there are too many of those kicking around. 
I truly hope that all worked out well for your wife.
Let us know how you make out with the hydraulics.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Great looking machine ! Well done !
Hope to see it in action,soon ?


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I've always wanted a small bulldozer, since we had crawlers on our farm as a kid. That's a wonderful job of restoration there. Nice piece of equipment!


----------



## JohnD (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for your comments and following the story. 

I have been out doing trail work (cleaning up after loggers) with my ATV and a York rake. Wishing the Cletrac was ready to tackle some of the bigger jobs. Still targeting the last weekend of September for pressing it into service. My Grandson will be excited to see it. He's young enough that he won't remember what it looked like before. 

Earlier in the week I fabricated the throttle pivot from a piece of steel rod. Using a MAPP gas torch, I heated the ends and swedged them, then drilled for cable and carb rod linkage. Got it right on the first attempt. I only had the top portion of the rod and the bracket that bolts to the engine. The lower part of the pivot was long gone. 

I was working on fuel lines yesterday. Will finish that next trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## JohnD (Dec 28, 2009)

Everything has gone exceptionally well up to this point in the project, so it was time that I ran into some problems. 

I ran a new copper gas line yesterday. I couldn't get the compression fittings to seal. I will have to take the tank out to see what's going on under there. I should have done the gas test before installing the tank. 

BTW, I had cleaned and sloshed the tank 10 years ago. Nice to be able to put the iPhone inside for these pictures. The tank has three chambers with large portholes between each. 















I also ran into some issues with the hydraulic lines. One of the custom fittings was broken (it's a 1/2" pipe nipple with pipe thread at one end and a JIC fitting brazed to the other). 

In the photo it is coming out of the "T" fitting and attaches to the hydraulic hose. 











Just more time and $$$ to fix.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## JohnD (Dec 28, 2009)

Another good day at work on the Cletrac project. 

Gas line issues resolved today. 

Painted & installed the hydraulic cylinders

Installed an air filter. 

Re-threaded the 1/2" pipe nipple with the JIC fitting brazed to it. Saved it!

Hydraulic hoses installed & system tested. Found another nipple that had a hairline crack and was leaking right at the control lever. Replaced that and now there are no more hydraulic leaks. 

I drove it out of the shop for more photos. 






















Because I want to get it back to work next weekend I installed the old hydraulic controls and hoses. I have a new tank and control lever ready to go but it will need different hose fittings. 

I'm in the final stretch to the finish line. It's now about 95% complete. 

The paint on the blade WILL show use by the end of September.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

